

New Utah NSA center requires 1.7M gallons of water daily to operate - acqq
http://www.ksl.com/?sid=25978926&nid=148

======
dTal
Bloody hell, whatever for? I know they say "cooling" but couldn't they use a
closed loop system? Do they lose that much water to evaporation?

The comparison to a water bottling plant kinda skips over how people actually
drink the water in the end. Turn it around and say "it's like taking the
output of a water bottling plant running full tilt, opening each bottle, and
pouring it on the ground" and suddenly it sounds like a colossal waste.

In Utah too!

